# wheel spacers cause vibration



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

when I put the coilovers on my car I added the 8mm spacers to clear the coilovers, as I drove id get a shake above 75 so I got the wheels balanced, found out the front wheel was bent so I moved it to the rear, did everything I could to make sure the spacer/wheel is flush, still vibrations. Got a wheel alignment still no dice get a vibration at 60mph and up and I mean bad like the wheel is ready to fall off, not sure if its the spacers or a wheel bearing or a rotor..... anyone else have this problem and what did you end up doing?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (eaturhonda)*

anyone?


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (eaturhonda)*

Well you do still have that bent wheel, moving it to the back doesnt really help you.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (Island20V)*

Are they hubcentric spacers? Are you using the hub rings that came with the rims?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (BrewDude)*

The vibration is all up front and its a definite, although moving it to the back helped slightly. They are not hubcentric if IIRC but the rims sit on just whats left of the stock hubs, but just barely. I put my 14" back on and drove it up to 80mph with only the slightest of vibrations almost non existent


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (eaturhonda)*

Unless the spacers are hub centric you will get vibration as the spacer isnt sitting on the hub so technicaly your getting an uneven spacer and when the wheel rotates it will cause vibration.
You should buy some proper spacers like those made by eibach.
Our mk3 vr6 has some wheels on it and one isnt hub centric it's bigger than the rest and is missing a spigot ring, i use to have an escort which had a wheel with the same problem i got vribration without the ring but on my 5 bolt mk3 i dont get vibration must be because of the 5th bolt.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (animaniac)*

If your spacers or not something like an H&R with the hub built into it, you've effectively moved the wheel off the hub, and that's why it's shaking. 
H&R has a problem making the 8, 10 and 12mm spacers with the proper hub on it, so usually 15 is the proper way to go if you can fit it.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: wheel spacers cause vibration (RedRabidRabbit)*

well Ive narrowed it down to either a bad inner axel or a bad wheel bearing, since removing the spacers. Im new to spacers but now that you guys have helped define it they are hubcentric and hug the hub. I think the spacers maybe bent or something and throwing everything off balance. I forgot if I mentioned that I removed the spacers when I put the 14"s back on which helped the vibration dramatically but could ti be the spacer or the its moved the wheel further from the axel making it bounce around more at speed? I probably sound like Im talking out of my ass but its just a theory


----------

